
A Thousand Years of the Painted Face - geb
http://blog.thehackerati.com/post/137173103856/a-thousand-years-of-the-painted-face
======
rw2
Is this shape of the face also affected by the country of origin for the
prevailing art of the era? I would think models would affect this more.

